# وزير الاتصالات يكشف طريقة تحويل العملاء إلى الأسعار الجديدة للإنترنت



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*وزير الاتصالات يكشف طريقة تحويل العملاء إلى الأسعار الجديدة للإنترنت





 نقلا عن فيتو
  قال وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات خالد نجم: إن الشركات ستقوم  بنقل جميع مشتركيها من سرعات ٥١٢ ك بايت التي تم إلغاؤها اليوم، إلى سرعات ١  ميجا تلقائيا عند بدء تفعيل السعر، بنفس سعر الخدمة التيكان يحصل عليها.

وأضاف في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم، أن تلك التخفيضات سيتم تفعيلها بشكل فوري من   جانب شركة تي إي داتا، في حين سيتم تفعيلها خلال وقت قريب جدا على الشركات   الأخرى.

وأعلن خلال مؤتمر صحفي بالقرية الذكية اليوم، أن الأسعار الرسمية لخدمات الإنترنت المقدمة من الشركة ستكون وفقا للأسعار التالية:
١- إلغاء سرعة ٢٥٦
٢- إلغاء سرعة ٥١٢
٣- ١ ميجا بسعر ٥٠ جنيها مع نحو ١٠ جيجا استهلاك.
٤- ١ ميجا بسعر ٩٥ جنيها مع سعة بنحو ١٠٠ جيجا استهلاك.
٥- ٢ ميجا بسعر ١٤٠ جنيها مع سعة ١٤٠ جيجا استهلاك.
٦- ٤ ميجا بسعر ٢٠٠ جنيه مع سعة بنحو ١٥٠ جيجا.
٧- ٨ جيجا بسعر ٣٥٠ جنيها مع سعة بنحو ٣٠٠ جيجا استهلاك.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*تم دس السم فى العسل
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يوليو 2015)

*اولا / شكرا على المعلومة و الشرائح و اسعارها

ثانيا / يوجد بالخبر " شوية هرتلة " = سرعة 256 اتلغت من زمان فا لماذا يتم ذكرها الان ضمن الانجازات ؟

ثالثا / ما المقصود بالبدين 3 و 4 ؟ 
هل هكذا بيطبقوا سياسة الاستخدام الغير عادل رغم ان الكثير تعاقدوا على التحميل الغير محدود 

و اخيرا / كيف بهذه الشرائح يبقوا " بيخفضوا " الاسعار ؟ 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*كده بالخبر ده عمم سياسة الاستخدام العادل اللى قامت بسببها ثورة النت من 3 - 4 سنين تقريبا
بمعنى ان اللى اتعمل انهم هيدوا الناس سرعات وهميه فى مقابل انه يطبق السياسة اللى الشعب وقف ضده فيها زمان
بمعنى ان النت هيشتغل عندك كويس لحد ما تستهلك كمية الجيجات المحدده ليك وبعدها الشبكه توقع وابقى سلملى على هدية العيد اللى بيضحكوا بيها على الشعب الغلبان
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*ثورة الانترنت     ‏@net_Rev_Egypt         3 سقبل 3 ساعات **استطلاع راي ثورة الانترنت من ساعه 3200 رافض للتسعيره  مقابل 66 موافق ! #ارفض_اسعار_النت_الجديده*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*بعض اراء مستخدمى النت عن التسعيره الجديده
قالك 10 جيجا ليميت و دول اعمل بيهم ايه دول اسلك بيهم سناني 

في الوقت اللي دول العالم بتغطي الدوله كلها واي فاي مجاني عندنا بيدونا 10 جيجا بـ 50 جنية. الانترنت حق وليس رفاهية

كده الموضوع كبير لازم نفكر في حلول جزريه نضغط بيها ع هولاء الفسد ومصاصي دماء المصريين هو انتم لسه مشبعتوش سرقه

امتنعوا عن دفع فواتير النت كفايه نصب  اياكم تسكتوا عن حقكم نظلموا وقفات قصاد فروع الشركات 

كنت بستخدم 1ميجا وبحمل اكتر من 200 جيجا فالشهر  دلوقتي هدفع نفس ال 140 جنيه و الدونلود محدود  غباء و عشوائيه تحكمنا

جهاز تنظيم الاتصالات بيدافع دلوقتي عن التسعيره و بيقول ان الاستخدام العادل حلو ! رغم انه من شهور قال مينفعش يطبق

النت اللي في مصر كله يبقي ليمتيد ! ده لو ببلاش مينفعش هو ده التقدم التكنولوجي في عالم الاتصالات !

 و ارفض نظام الباقات المحدودة  مرفوووووووووووووووووووووض مرفوووووووووووووووووووووض مرفوووووووووووووووووووووض

*
*ميعرفش ان الفيلم دلوقتي الHD بيكون 5 جيجا يعني احمل فلمين واقعد اتفرج عليهم شهر ولا اقل لعبة اون لاين 10جيجا اصلا                                                          *                                                             0 retweets                                           0 favorites                                            














* 
ده جزء من كل وان شاء الله الشباب هيطلع عيون اهاليكم يافسده ياولاد التيييييييييييييييييت
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

حالنا بعد نظام الأسعار الجديد


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 يوليو 2015)

الخبر من جريدة الاخبار
17  يوليو   2015

أقرأ فى هذا العدد 










أخبار محلية

وزير الاتصالات : تخفيض أسعار الإنترنت

16/07/2015 07:59:42 م 

 

أحمد عباس

أكد خالد نجم وزير الاتصالات ان الوزارة تلقت أول عروض تخفيض أسعار الانترنت من شركة «تي.اي.داتا» للوصول بسعر الواحد ميجا الي نحو 50 جنيها فقط. وقال خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده امس بالقرية الذكية ان الاسعار الرسمية لخدمات الانترنت التي قدمتها الشركة  تشمل الغاء سرعتي 256 و512 علي ان يكون سعر سرعة 1 ميجا 50 جنيها مع نحو 10 جيجا استهلاك و1 ميجا بسعر 95 جنيها مع سعة 100 جيجا استهلاك و2 ميجا بسعر 140 جنيها مع سعة 140 جيجا استهلاك و4 ميجا بسعر 200 جنيه وسعة 150 جيجا استهلاك و8 جيجا بسعر 350 جنيها في سعة 300 جيجا استهلاك.


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يوليو 2015)

*«أرفض أسعار النت الجديدة» يتصدر «تويتر» بعد إعلان «التسعيرة المخفضة»​
أبدى عدد من مستخدمي «تويتر» اعتراضهم على الأسعار وسياسات الخدمة الجديدة للإنترنت، حيث اختاروا أن يغردوا بهاشتاج «#ارفض_اسعار_النت_الجديده»، ليحتل صدارة الأكثر تغريدًا على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، مساء الخميس، عقب إعلان وزير الاتصالات أسعار الإنترنت الجديدة بعد الموافقة على العرض المقدم من الشركة المصرية لنقل البيانات «اتي ايه داتا».
وقال محمد وجيه، في تغريدة له، واصفًا الأسعار الجديدة للخدمة قائلًا: «بدل ما بتدفع 140 وتاخد 300 جيجا، هدفعك 90 جنيه واديك ١٠٠ جيجا»، أما محمد الشامي فغرد بدوره معترضًا على الإعلان الجديد قائلًا: «كنت باستخدم 1ميجا وبحمل أكتر من 200 جيجا فالشهر، دلوقتي هدفع نفس الـ 140 جنيه والدونلود محدود».
أما «أية» فعبرت عن استيائها هي الآخرى، موضحة موقفها في تغريدة على صفحتها قالت فيها: «أنا أفضل النت يكون UNLIMITED بنفس السعر على أنه يرخص ويبفضل LIMITED لأن كده يبقى لازمة السرعة العالية أيه؟».*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3811044


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2015)

ببنصبوا بغباوة


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يوليو 2015)

الاهرام

المشهد السياسي

وزير الاتصالات يعلن الأسعار الجديدة للإنترنت: ١ ميجا بـ ٥٠ جنيها للاستخدام المحدود ومستخدم سرعة ٥١٢ كيلو بايت سيتحول إليها تلقائيا

كتب - شريف عبدالباقى:

3

2579

طباعة المقال

أعلن المهندس خالد نجم وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات أمس قبول عرض أسعار شركة «تى إى داتا» التابعة للشركة المصرية للاتصالات والتى تستحوذ على ٧٠٪ من سوق الإنترنت المنزلى الذى يصل عدد مشتركيه إلى ٣ ملايين مستخدم، والعرض يتضمن تقديم سرعة ١ ميجا بسعر ٩٥ جنيه دون حد أقصى، و٢ ميجا ١٤٠ جنيه شهريا، و٤ ميجا ٢٢٠جنيها. وبالنسبة لمحدودى الاستخدام ستكون سرعة ١ ميجا بسعر ٥٠ جنيه لاستخدام ١٠ جيجا بايت شهريا، وللفئات العالية الاستخدام تقرر أن تكون سرعة ٨ ميجا مقابل ٣٠٠ جنيه.

وقال نجم إنه ستكون لباقى الشركات الحق فى تقديم الخدمة بنفس الأسعار، بعد التوصل لاتفاقيات حول أسعار البنية التحتية التى تضمن لهم تقديم الخدمة بهذه الأسعار دون تأثر جودة الخدمة، وبهذا العرض كل من لديه سرعة ٥١٢ كيلو بايت سيتحول تلقائيا الى سرعة ١ ميجا.

وتوقع أن يزيد عدد المشتركين بعد هذه العروض إلى ٤.٧ مليون مستخدم منزلى بزيادة ٥٠٪ من العدد الحالى وهو ٣.٢ مليون مستخدم.

وأضاف الوزير أن الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات اشترط أن يتم توفير الخطوط التى تطلبها الشركات المنافسة للشركة الحكومية، وعدم إعاقة أى طلب لأى شركة فى توصيل الخدمة إلى مشترك سواء على خطوط النحاس او الفايبر، وسوف يراقب الجهاز أداء الشركات فى الالتزام بالتخفيضات بعد تخفيض أسعار البنية التحتية لها، وبأن هذه التخفيضات تقابلها تخفيض فى أسعار الخدمة للمواطنين.

وقال الوزير إن هذه العروض ليست النهاية وسيتم تقديم عروض أفضل لمستخدمي الانترنت عن طريق ما يطلق عليه بالوصلة غير الشرعية لضمهم إلى المستخدمين الشرعيين، وستقدم لهم العروض التى تتناسب معهم.

وتابع: ما وصلنا اليه هو البداية وليس النهاية، وسيتم التركيز على الاستفادة من البنية الاساسية التى أنفق عليها المليارات، والمعروف أن زيادة عدد المستخدمين بنسبة ١٠٪ يزيد من الدخل القومى لأى دولة بنسبة ١.٨٪، ومضاعفة السرعة يزيد من الدخل القومى لأى دولة بنسبة ١.٢


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2015)

> يتضمن تقديم  سرعة ١ ميجا بسعر ٩٥ جنيه دون حد أقصى، و٢ ميجا ١٤٠ جنيه شهريا، و٤ ميجا  ٢٢٠جنيها. وبالنسبة لمحدودى الاستخدام ستكون سرعة ١ ميجا بسعر ٥٠ جنيه  لاستخدام ١٠ جيجا بايت شهريا، وللفئات العالية الاستخدام تقرر أن تكون سرعة  ٨ ميجا مقابل ٣٠٠ جنيه.


*لو الخبر ده صحيح يبقى الامر مختلف تماما
بس السؤال دلوقتى نصدق مين
الخبر الاولانى مازال بيتم نشره
*
*
1 ميجا بت/ث 50 جنيها 10 جيجا بايت

1 ميجا بت/ث 95 جنيها 100 جيجا بايت

2 ميجا بت/ ث 140 جنيها 150 جيجا بايت

4 ميجا بت/ ث 220 جنيها 200 جيجا بايت

8 ميجا بت/ث 350 جنيها 300 جيجا بايت*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2015)

*





ايضا صورة معبرة عن الوضع



​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]r7CuQcWE0I4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يوليو 2015)

ان غدا لناظريه قريب
وللاسف تواطئ
بيقولوا التطبيق بعد انتهاء عطلة عيد الفطر
هانشوف
الاهرام أصدق ولا ايه


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مصراوى اكدت مااوردته انت
يعنى الاهرام الوحيدة الشاذة عن باقى المواقع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2015)

​



*خبير أسعار تي إي داتا لجذب مشتركين.. وننتظر المنافسين* 
​ 

* خبير أسعار تي إي داتا لجذب مشتركين.. وننتظر المنافسين





 نقلا عن دوت مصر
 قال أحد خبراء الإنترنت، إن أسعار الإنترنت الجديدة التي أقرتها  أمس شركة  "تي إي داتا"، ستساهم بشكل فعال في جذب مستخدمين جدد، لا  سيما هؤلاء  الذين لا يهتمون بتحميل ملفات كبيرة الحجم، وإنما يهتمون بتصفح  المواقع  وعمل تحميل لملفات خفيفة لا تتجاوز الـ10 جيجا شهريا، مقابل 50  جنيها فقط.
 وأضاف الخبير الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، أن هذا العرض سيكون ضربة قاضية للوصلات غير الشرعية.
 وأوضح المصدر، في تصريح خاص لـ"دوت مصر"، أن العروض تشمل أيضا سرعة 1 ميجا بسعة تحميل 100 جيجا.
 وتابع: "المتوسط الطبيعي للاستهلاك اليومي على مدار 24 ساعة هو  تحميل 6  جيجا يوميا بما يعادل 180 جيجا شهريا، وإذا افترضنا أن المستخدم  يقضي 12  ساعة يوميا أمام الإنترنت فإن استهلاكه سيكون 90 جيجا شهريا فقط،  وبالتالي  فإن عرض 1 ميجا بسعة تحميل 100 جيجا مقابل 95 جنيه شهريا سيكون  مناسبا  للغاية".
 واستدرك الخبير قائلا: "من لا يناسبه العروض التي تم الإعلان عنها، فعليه  أن ينتظر عروض الشركات الأخرى والتي سيتم الكشف عنها في القريب العاجل".
 وشدد الخبير على أن إلغاء الاستخدام العادل في الوقت الراهن  لن يكون له  جدوى، موضحا "الأمر ليس معركة، وإنما تنوع في الاحتياجات، فمن  يكتفي  باستهلاكه المتوسط سيجد أن العروض مناسبة، أما الذين يعتمدوا على  الإنترنت  لتحميل الألعاب والأفلام والبرامج كبيرة المساحة فعليهم بالتعاقد  على  سرعة 8 ميجا بسعة تحميل 300 جيجا".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)

*«ثورة الإنترنت» ترفض التعديلات الجديدة





 نقلا عن مبتدا
   أعلنت صفحة "ثورة الإنترنت"، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن أعضاءها مصرون على الموقف الرافض لسياسة تحجيم الإنترنت.


 وأكدت الصفحة، فى بيان منها، "نرفض تعديلات الإنترنت الجديدة والتى لا   تتناسب مع مطالبنا، وهى إنترنت غير محدود من دون استخدام عادل وبأسعار   تتناسب مع متوسط دخل المواطن، وسرعات وجودة تتناسب مع نظيراتها فى الدول   المجاورة".

 وطالبت الصفحة بضرورة تفعيل الدور القانونى والرقابى لجهاز تنظيم   الاتصالات، وهو حماية حقوق المستخدمين، وليس ما نراه حاليا من حماية لمصالح   الشركات، بالإضافة لإقالة كل من تسبب أو ساعد الشركات فى سرقة المواطن   المصرى أو الاحتيال عليه.

 وتابعت: "كنا وما زلنا مصرين على أن سبب قوتنا هو دعمكم لنا، وأن هدفنا تحقيق مطالبنا، والتى لن نتوانى عن بذل أى جهد لتحقيقها".



*


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2015)

يعنى نقدر نقول لو فيه الخير مكنش رماه الطير قصدى الحكومة 
نفسى يبطلوا نصب على الناس نفسى يحترموا عقولنا ويتعاملوا بإنسانية وضمير شوووية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)

*فيه كلمه اسكندرانيه مش محترمه ينفع تتقال للمسئولين عن الموضوع ده
بسبب استهبالهم واستخفافهم بعقول الشعب المصرى
*​


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يعنى نقدر نقول لو فيه الخير مكنش رماه الطير قصدى الحكومة
> نفسى يبطلوا نصب على الناس نفسى يحترموا عقولنا ويتعاملوا بإنسانية وضمير شوووية


سؤال
هو اية اللى اتغير فى نظام الدولة بعد 25 يناير و30 يونيو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فيه كلمه اسكندرانيه مش محترمه ينفع تتقال للمسئولين عن الموضوع ده
> بسبب استهبالهم واستخفافهم بعقول الشعب المصرى
> *​



احب ان اوضح :
سبب هذه الفرقعه و الهيصه فى الاساس هو ظهور اناس حديثا يسرقون الكابلات النحاسية و الخاصة بالتليفونات و الانترنت 

فا الحكومة بعدما فكرت فى حل لهذه المشكله وجدت ان تركب كابلات فايبر و التى بدورها ستزداد سرعة النت و عليه بدات  و من خلال الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات ان يضغط على شركات مزودة الخدمة لتسرع النت المقدم للشعب و من هنا ظهرت فكرة " تحسين الخدمة و تخفيض السعر "
فا الحكومة و فى اول الموضوع قالت " ان اقل سرعه ستكون 2 ميجا " و دخول مصر علم السرعات الاعلى كما باقى دول المنطقه
و بدات فى ذلك فعلا - و هنا بدا ظهور ابضيات شركات توزيع الخدمة الذين رفضوا هذا لانه سيكلفهم و المكسب شغال تمام بدون هذا و كما هو السوق بيزداد و يزدهر فى شهرى 7 و 8 علاوة على رمضان - فا لماذا يكلفون انفسهم و ماكينات عد الفلوس مش ملاحقه تعد الوارد فقط بالوضع الراهن ؟

كما انه عندما ضغطت الحكومه ممثله فى وزير الاتصالات و بتنفيذ الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالت - بالضغط على شركات توزيع النت بان تخفض و تسرع - رفضوا و طالبوا الحكومة و الجهاز (( بضرورة تقليل ايجارات الاجهزة و المعدات و التسهيلات لهم حتى يتمكنوا هم بالتبعية من التخفيض للجمهور ))

هذا هو بيت القصيد - شره و طمع شركات مزودى الخدمة و التى عليه اطلت علينا التى داتا بعرضها المضحك هذا - و اتصور امام تناول الموضوع " بالرفض التام " من المدونات و برامج التواصل الاجتماعى - سيحدث اولا تضارب فى الاقوال " لانه بإختصار جس نبض " الى الوصول لحل يرضى مزودى النت و فى الاخير المواطنين


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2015)

*بعد التفيذ سوف يظهر اذا كان نصب ام صح
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2015)

*
 كشف مصدر رفيع المستوى بقطاع الاتصالات، أن الشركة المصرية لنقل  البيانات  «تي إي داتا» لم تحصل على الموافقة الرسمية لإطلاق عرضها الترويجي  لأسعار  الإنترنت الجديدة حتى الآن.
  وقال المصدر إن العرض المعلن الذي أثار ضجة كبيرة بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي يختلف عما قدمته شركة «تي إي داتا».
  كان المهندس خالد نجم، وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، ومصطفى   عبدالواحد، القائم بأعمال الجهاز القومي لتنظيم للاتصالات، أكد خلال   المؤتمر الصحفى الذي عقد الخميس الماضي أن شركة «تي إي داتا» حصلت على   موافقة كتابية للعرض.
  ولم يحضر مسؤولو شركة «تي إي داتا» المؤتمر الصحفي، بينما حضر رئيس مجلس   إدارة الشركة المصرية للاتصالات الدكتور محمد سالم، والمهندس أسامة ياسين،   الرئيس التنفيذي للمصرية للاتصالات، على الرغم من تأكيدهم خلال المؤتمر  أن  المصرية للاتصالات منفصلة عن شركة «تي إي داتا».
  وأشار المصدر إلى وجود أزمة بين وزارة الاتصالات والجهاز القومي لتنظيم   الاتصالات بعدما تم الإعلان عن عرض «تي إي داتا» من جانب الوزير والتأكيد   بأنها خطة تسعيرية، بحضور القائم بالأعمال المهندس مصطفى عبدالواحد، وهو ما   لم يحدث نهائيا.
  يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي كشف فيه المهندس هشام العلايلي، الرئيس السابق   للجهاز، عقب المؤتمر أنه عرض ترويجي لمدة شهر بمناسبة العيد، وليس خطة   تسعيرية كما أعلن الوزير.*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 يوليو 2015)

*و ها الانباء تتضارب لانها جس نبض - كما ذكرت سابقا بمشاركتى رقم 22 

الم اقل ذلك من قبل !!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و ها الانباء تتضارب لانها جس نبض - كما ذكرت سابقا بمشاركتى رقم 22
> 
> الم اقل ذلك من قبل !!!*


*بالظبط اعتقدوا ان الشعب اهبل مابيفهمش*​


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بالظبط اعتقدوا ان الشعب اهبل مابيفهمش*​



ليس الشعب هو الاهبل و ما بيفهمش - لكنهم اصحاب شركات توزيع النت 

لم يتفهموا و لم يدركوا ان الشعب ثار و عمل ثورتين و انكسر حاجز الصمت و الخوف لديه و بالقطع سيستمر فى هذه الحاله للوقوف فى وجه كل متسلط او محتكر و إستغلالى

لذا نرى الان صفحات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى " لمقاطعة النت " و حملات على نفس الشاكله و هناك تزايد على متابعيها لان الشعب ضج من سوء الخدمة و القطع و حديثا الاستغلال و الحساب بالسحتوت على كل كيلو بايت فى الوقت الذى فيه حكومات لدول مثل البرازيل (( تهب مواطنيها سرعة نصف ميجا مجانا )) دونما اى قدر لاى كمية تحميل 
عكس ما لدينا هنا بمصر " ام الدنيا " !!!

ملحوظة : البرازيل دولة نامية و منذ وقت قريب عملت مقايضة مع العراق ايام الرئيس صدام - و تمت الصفقة بالتبادل البترول مقابل سيارات تجميع البرازيل - لان البرازيل ليس لديها فلوس " دولارات و عملة صعبة " لشراء احتياجها من البترول


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يوليو 2015)

و بالمناسبة / 

نزلت اليوم برنامج لقياس كمية التحميل لاقف على استهلاكى " علما بانى نصف ميجا مفتوح التحميل ولست تبع التى داتا - فلقد نجوت بجلدى منها ما يزيد عن السنه "

و حتى تاريخة و اليوم فقط لاقيتنى استهلكت 491.96 ميجا بايت تصفح و قراءة فى مواقع على شوية يوتيوب " كام مقطع كده موش كتير

فا تخيلوا لما يبقى سرعه اعلى و 100 ميجا تحميل فى الشهر/ 95 ج  دى بقا يبقى الحال ايه ؟

اغلى مما كان عليه الوضع قبل التفنيعه الجديده - اليس كذلك ؟ 

هل بالوضع دا يبقى بنتحسن ام بيزداد الطمع و الاستغلال سعرا و حساب على كل سحتوت بايت ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2015)

*
«ثورة الإنترنت» تخاطب السيسي اعتراضا على تسعيرة الإنترنت




*​*قالت  الصفحة الرسمية لثورة الإنترنت، إنها أرسلت خطابا للرئيس المصري عبد  الفتاح السيسي، تبلغه اعتراضها على تخفيضات الإنترنت المقترحة من جانب  وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات. 

وإليكم نص الخطاب: 

"ده الإيميل اللي اتبعت عليه الرسالة دي: media.office8@op.gov.eg "
شكوى لرئيس الجمهورية، ضد وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات.
حيث إن وزير الاتصالات والجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات، هم المنوط بهم  العمل على وضع إستراتيجيات قطاع الاتصالات، وأن هدف وجودهم هو نشر خدمات  الاتصالات على نحو يواكب أحدث وسائل التكنولوجيا، ويلبي جميع احتياجات  المستخدمين بأنسب الأسعار وذلك وفقًا لنص المادة 4 من قانون تنظيم  الاتصالات!
غير أنه على مدى الأشهر السابقة فشل السيد وزير الاتصالات في القيام بهذا  الدور، فبعد أن تم تأجيل الإعلان عن أسعار الإنترنت المخفضة مرة تلو  الأخرى، وبعد أن قام السيد الوزير بمنح الشركات الخاصة تخفيضات على أسعار  البنية الأساسية، المقدمة من الشركة المصرية للاتصالات تحت سند أن هذا هو  السبيل الوحيد لتخفيض أسعار الإنترنت للجمهور.
قام الوزير اليوم بالإعلان عن تخفيضات، لا ترتقي لكم التصريحات التي أدلى  بها في هذا الخصوص، بل ولا تتفق مع الحد الأدنى من المطالب المجتمعية بخصوص  أسعار الإنترنت، وذلك على الرغم من أن الوزير قد سبق، وصرح أنه سيقوم  بالاستجابة لتلك المطالب.
وفى ظل استمرار وعود وزير الاتصالات دون تحقيق، واستمرار فشله في إدارة  مرفق الاتصالات، وهو ما يؤكده ما شهده قطاع الاتصالات من تخبط وعشوائية  وعدم إدارة مؤخرًا، فإننا نتقدم بهذا النداء للسيد رئيس الجمهورية؛ للتدخل  وإنقاذ هذا القطاع، وإقالة وزير الاتصالات لفشله في القيام بدوره في نشر  خدمات الاتصالات على نحو يلبي احتياجات المستخدمين بأنسب الأسعار وخدمة غير  محدودة، بافضل جوده، بدون استخدام عادل.
وحيث إن خدمات الإنترنت أصبحت خدمات أساسية، وفقًا لما صرح به وزير  الاتصالات ذاته، فإننا نطالب السيد رئيس الجمهورية بإعطاء توجيهاته للوزير  الجديد باعتبار خدمات الإنترنت من الخدمات الأساسية، وفقًا لنص المادة 26  من قانون تنظيم الاتصالات، وأن يتولى على الفور تحديد أسعارها للتناسب مع  دخل المواطن المصري، وتعديل بنود العقود لضمان حقوق المستخدمين.
‫#‏أقيلوا_وزير_الاتصالات‬ 
‫#‏الإنترنت_خدمة_أساسية‬ 
‫#‏ثورة_الإنترنت‬




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

*وزير الاتصالات: أسعار الإنترنت القديمة لن يتم إلغائها

*​*






قال المهندس خالد نجم، وزير الاتصالات، إن مستخدمي الانترنت في القاهرة يصل  إلى 48% من إجمالي المستخدمين في مصر، لافتًا إلى أن 40% من المستهلكين  كانوا على سرعة 512 ميجا بايت.
وأضاف "نجم"، خلال لقاءه ببرنامج «السادة المحترمون»، المذاع على فضائية  «اون تي في»، أن الأسعار القديمة للانترنت ستكون موجودة ولن يتم إلغائها،  مشيرًا إلى أن الوزارة ستقوم بمراقبة أداء الخدمة ومتابعة شركات الاتصالات.

وأشار إلى أنه يوجد 5 شركات تقدم خدمة الانترنت الثابت، لافتًا إلى أن عرض  الأسعار المعلن عنه جاء من شركة تي ايه داتا، وضحًا أنه من حق الشركات  الاربعة الأخرى منافسة شركة تي ايه داتا.




نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

*ايه القرف ده امال ايه لازمة هنبقى افضل من الامارات وكمان هنطبق ال vdsl اللى مش قد حاجه مايوعدش بيها افضل
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 يوليو 2015)

ارجو  دخول صفحة تى ايه داتا بالفيس بوك فيه اخبار جديدة
سيعلن عليه غدا
اى الاربعاء
اؤ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

*منتظرين الجديد
شكرا ياغالى
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

نسخ من صفحة تى ايه داتا بالفيس:-
صباح الخير، الأسعار بالفعل بدأ العمل بيها من اليوم و هتكون سرعة 1 ميجا بسعة 10 جيجا بقيمة 50 جنيه، 1 ميجا بسعة 100 جيجا بقيمة 95 جنيه، 2 ميجا بسعة 150جيجا بقيمة 140جنيه، 4 ميجا بسعة 250 جيجا بقيمة 220 جنيه، 8 ميجا بسعة 300 جيجا بقيمة 350 جنيه و بعد انتهاء السعه بيتم تغيير السرعه؛ 256 لسرعة 1 ميجا و 512 لباقي السرعات و ممكن بعد انتهاء السعه تشحن اي باقة سعه و السرعه ترجع للمتعاقد عليها و الباقات هي؛ 1 GB بتكلفة 10 جنيه، 5 GB بتكلفة 25 جنيه ،15 GB بتكلفة 60 جنيه، و 25 GB بتكلفة 75 جنيه"، و ممكن الشحن عن طريق موقعنا او عن طريق اي فرع من فروعنا او اي من فروع فوري او راديوشاك
~AS


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2015)

*قلنا القصه كلها سرقه فى سرقه محدش صدق*
*ولا طول عمرنا هنحصل حتى المغرب كدوله قريبه*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

تضارب وتخبط
http://www.vetogate.com/mobile/1744862


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

تضارب اخر
http://www.vetogate.com/mobile/1744989


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

سؤال من احد المشتركين
ان سمعت ان الانظمة القديمة سيتم تحويلها تلقائى للانظمة الجديدة
اجابة احد مسئولى خدمة العملاء:
ده غير صحيح حضرتك اللي بتطلب الدفع علي الاسعار الجديدة من خلال الفرع او اونلاين في ميعاد التجديد ~ ST


----------



## aymonded (29 يوليو 2015)

صدقوني في الآخر كل ده كلام فارغ ولا حاجة منه حاصله ولا هاتحصل....​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2015)

*اعتقد ان دى مجرد اخبار جس نبض*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

سرعتى 512 غير محدود
لن اغير
لنرى ماذا يفعلون


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يوليو 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> سرعتى 512 غير محدود
> لن اغير
> لنرى ماذا يفعلون


كنت بتدفع 95 جنيه هتبقي سرعه 1 ميجا غير محدودة
و في حالة انك اخترت 1 ميجا مع 10 جيجا تحميل بـ 50 جنيه بعد الانتهاء هتنزل سرعتك الي 512 ك 
واي سرعه محدودة هتنزل السرعه الي 512 ك بدلا من 128 قبل كده
انا سمعت لقاء الوزير مع خيري رمضان و كمان تابعت عروض شركة تي داتا من صفحتهم علي الفيس و تقدروا تقرأوا ده 

الوزير نفسه قال ان دي مجرد بداية او دراسة عشان يشوفوا احصائيات للنت واستخدامه فعلا و انها مش اسعار ولا سرعات نهائية .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> كنت بتدفع 95 جنيه هتبقي سرعه 1 ميجا غير محدودة
> و في حالة انك اخترت 1 ميجا مع 10 جيجا تحميل بـ 50 جنيه بعد الانتهاء هتنزل سرعتك الي 512 ك
> واي سرعه محدودة هتنزل السرعه الي 512 ك بدلا من 128 قبل كده
> انا سمعت لقاء الوزير مع خيري رمضان و كمان تابعت عروض شركة تي داتا من صفحتهم علي الفيس و تقدروا تقرأوا ده
> ...


دعك من كلام الوزير
وأقرأ المشاركات السابقة او ادخل صفحة تى اى داتا ع الفيس وستتنين
انه لن يحول نظام اشتراكك تلقائى بل فى يدك ان تبقى كما انت او تطلب تغيير النظام

راجع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3710014&postcount=38

أو
https://m.facebook.com/TEData.Egypt...=top_level_post_id.10153502535548887&__tn__=E


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يوليو 2015)

منسوخ من الرابط الاسبق سؤال من عميل واجابة من خدمة العملاء
.....
Fantastic

انا دلوقتى سرعتى 512 بلا حدود ينفع افضل على نظامى بنفس السعر ؟
وهل ال10 جيجا اللى فى نظام ال limted تشمل التصفخ و التحميل و المشاهدة و لاه ال10 جيجا للتحميل فقط ؟

 · إخفاء · منذ ساعة

TE Data

مساء الخير، الأسعار الجديده اختياريه و ممكن التحويل ليها في ميعاد التجديد او البقاء علي السرعه المشترك عليها بنفس شروطها و اسعارها بدون اي مشكله، مع العلم ان الأسعار الجديده بتوفر لحضرتك قيمة أفضل بأسعار أقل 
والاستهلاك بالكامل بيتم احتسابة من الباقة سواء كان تصفح او تحميل ~ ST


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كليماندوس (31 يوليو 2015)

*التقارير الرقابية التى أطاحت بمجلس إدارة "TE Data»	*​*
يعقد مجلس إدارة شركة «تى إى داتا»، مؤتمرًا صحفيًا اليوم لكشف تفاصيل التغيرات التى لحقت بتشكيل مجلس إدارة الشركة، وذلك بعد أن عقد المجلس بتشكيله الجديد اجتماعا أمس، إذ تم تعيين محمد لبيب قائما بأعمال الرئيس التنفيذى للشركة خلفا لأحمد أسامة العضو المنتدب للشركة، وتعيين الدكتور محمد سالم رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة، وعزة ترك نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة ومشرف على الأعمال التنفيذية، وهى القرارات التى تؤكد فصل «تى إى داتا» عن المصرية للاتصالات بعد الأزمة الأخيرة التى أثارتها أسعار خدمة الإنترنت الجديدة.

الأطاحة بعدد من أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة جاءت بعد التقرير الرقابى الذى رفعته هيئة الرقابة الإدارية إلى الرئيس ورئيس الوزراء ووزير الاتصالات عن أزمة أسعار الإنترنت، واعتمدت فى إعداده على محاضر اجتماعات اللجان التسعيرية للإنترنت واجتماعات لجنة تسعير البنية التحتية التابعة للشركة المصرية للاتصالات.

المصدر أكد أن التقرير الذى رفعته الهيئة كشف معارضة ١١ عضوًا لخطة الأسعار الجديدة، لأنهم قيادات فى شركة «تى إى داتا»، وليس من مصلحتهم أن يتم خفض أسعار الإنترنت، لأنهم يحصلون على مزايا وحوافز على العائد من إيرادات الشركة المصرية للاتصالات، ويهتمون بشكل أكبر ببيع التجزئة على حساب تقديم إنترنت بسعر أفضل للمواطنين

ما جاء فى تقرير الرقابة الإدارية أكده تقرير آخر للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن المصرية للاتصالات، إذ كشف أن مجلس الإدارة أبرم تعاقدات بنحو ١٨٤ مليون جنيه، لإدارة وتشغيل وصيانة لشركة «تى إى داتا» دون محاضر أو مستندات، كما كشف عن وجود تلاعب فى قيمة الأصول الثابتة للشركة عن طريق إضافة أصول غير مملوكة للشركة وأخرى تم تخريدها، التقارير الرقابية أشارت أيضا إلى انعدام الرقابة على المهمات والأصول المملوكة للشركة الأم وبحوزة شركة te data وكشفت أنه تمت الموافقة على زيادة رأس المال فى شركة te data بمبلغ ٣٥ مليون جنيه على حساب الاستثمار مع عدم الانتهاء من إجراءات التأشير فى السجل التجارى بالمخالفة للقانون ٩٥ لسنة ١٩٩٢.

المصدر :*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3820248


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

*بشرى سارة ​*
*بعدما ذهبت لدفع اشتراك النت للشهر الحالى- و بعد الاستفسار عن احوال الاسعار الجديدة

و جدت :

يمكن الاستمرار فى النظام اللى ماشى عليه - وهو نصف ميجا مفتوح التحميل بنفس السعر القديم 
و لى الخيار - إذا ما اردت - التحويل للنظام الجديد ( نفس تفنيعة التى إى داتا ) كما عرضها الاخ المبارك " سمعان الاخميمى " بالصورة التى بمشاركته

لكن فى حال حولت الى النظام الجديد - (( لا يمكن العوده للنظام القديم - كذلك الحال للمشتركين الجدد )) - بمعنى ان للمشتركين الجدد هناك عرضين إثنين و على صاحب الاشتراك الاختيار

- يعنى تسعيرة التى داتا ليست إلزامية على الكل - لكن على من يرغب فقط و لا يمكن العودة ثانية منها 
​*


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2015)

انا دفعت الفاتورة من يومين وكانت بنفس السعر مفيش اى تغيير لكن انا مشتركة فى شركة لينك !!! هيغيروا فى لينك ولا ايه النظام؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (5 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> انا دفعت الفاتورة من يومين وكانت بنفس السعر مفيش اى تغيير لكن انا مشتركة فى شركة لينك !!! هيغيروا فى لينك ولا ايه النظام؟؟


لست مع شركة لينك - لكنى مع شركة غير مشهورة اسمها " سمارت " 
ان لم تسالى شركتك - سيسير ما عليا عليكى ايضا = اذا اردتى التحويل للجديد سوف لا تقدرى العودة لما انتى عليه حاليا- يعنى اختيارى و ليس اجبارى


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2015)

ولو اني لما سالت قالوا ان لسه النظام مش اتغير والموضوع كما هو، ودفعت اللي بادفعه كل شهر عادي يعني ....
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ولو اني لما سالت قالوا ان لسه النظام مش اتغير والموضوع كما هو، ودفعت اللي بادفعه كل شهر عادي يعني ....
> ​


بحسب صفحتهم ع الفيس اللى مش عاوز يغير هو حر لكن اللى هيغير ع النظام الجديد عادى


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2015)

مش عارف صدقني انا مش فهمت منهم حاجة خالص.. ومش فهمت الفرق بين النظامين طالما النظام القديم على ما هو فأيه الميزة أن النظام القديم موجود وفيه دفع فلوس أكتر وايه الميزة في الجديد وفيه دفع فلوس أقل !!!! لأن مش من اللمنطق النظامين واحد وواحد أغلى والتانس ارخص وهما هما زي بعضيهم، بل ربما الجديد له نظام أفضل !!!!​


----------

